# posting ferry offers



## 89177 (May 16, 2005)

Afraid you won't get offers posted on the site - I've already had my wrist slapped about that (and the post deleted of course) 
 

however, if anyone gets the agreement I'm quite happy to in future


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:? What on earth are you blathering on about? :?


----------

